

Weather app that auto updates its homescreen icon - janus
http://minimalweather.com/about

======
psylence519
So all you need to do to have the automatically updated weather icon is
manually update the weather icon when you want it automatically updated?

Incredible!

------
Nikkau
But you have to open the page to update its icon, right?

It's not really "auto-update" to me.

------
R_Edward
Awesome idea. iOS only, I presume?

~~~
Urgo
For weather at least there is no need for this on android. Just use the google
news & weather widget.. or a widget for any task you want updating icons for
that matter.

